# Any experience of Volvo V70 2.4 - Final update



## TrimTheKing (7 Mar 2010)

I'm after a new motor so I can get child seats in when #2 arrives and am quite taken on the idea of a big Volvo estate  Might as well get something big to make trips to the timber yard easier 

Am taking a test drive in the V70 later but just wondered if anyone has any good or bad experiences they can share of them?

Looking at an 09 plater, ex fleet, 16k on clock for £19k. Based on my t'interweb investigations this looks like a reasonably good deal, anybody add any thoughts?

Spent yesterday touring various car shops checking out the Audi A6 Avant (slightly better than a mondeo estate), Audi A4 Avant (not quite as good as the A6), Volvo V50 (Modeo estate with a different badge. Sport Wagon rather than true estate) and the Skoda estate (seems okay but cheaper looking spec inside than Audi & Volvo). This leaves me with the Volvo V70 unless anyone else can point me in the direction of something good that I've not checked out?

Merc and Beemer are also good, prolly better, but can't touch this price range for the same age so that's out.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## big soft moose (7 Mar 2010)

I drive a ford focus estate - 1.8 TDCI - i find it to be comfortable, fast (except when loaded to the top with timber), and relatively fuel efficient (arround 45-50 mpg on the motorway)

it also has plenty of load capacity as i demonstrated when i got the whole of eds/now mine 419 in the boot without also needing to use the back seats (which was just as well as these were occupied by a collie dog).

these are common rep vehicles so lots are available second hand

the other option i'd suggest would be a ford ranger truck with crew cab - these are also comfortable and fast and have oodles of load space (plus 4wd for when you decide to go woodforaging) plus a decent amount of passenger space easily enough for 4 adults in comfort - they start at £14k new ex vat
the only downsides are that they arent that fuel efficient ( probably about 25-30mpg on the 2.5 TDI) and they have are both wide and have a large turning circle which makes negotiating urban roads a bit tricky (paricularly if swimbo is driving  ) and means they arent ideal if parking is limited.


----------



## Steve Jones (7 Mar 2010)

Mark,

Another Ford driver/owner here, I've got a 04 Mondeo 2ltr TDCI estate it's the 130bhp version. Driving sensibly on the motorway I get about 50-55ish and about 38ish around town. Room in the back is very good, with seats folded I can get a 6'x3' board in quite easily and shut the boot lid, same as with BSM's Focus there's a lot around being ex rep vehicles, bought mine about 2yrs ago with full service history have been really pleased with it and will definitely be replacing it with another in the next few years.

Steve

Edit: Forgot to add the tax and insurance aren't too bad either and I insure mine for business use.


----------



## mailee (7 Mar 2010)

I drive a Volvo T5 estate, an old one and am not as impressed with it as the earlier 7 & 9 series. The later Volvos are smaller in length and have less luggage space around 6" difference to the old 7 series! As for the latest models from Volvo I am not impressed, they even have a larger turning circle! I won't be buying a later Volvo that is for sure. I am actually in two minds wheather to 'downgrade' to another 900 series. :?


----------



## Woody Alan (7 Mar 2010)

I have a V70, last of the older style 2000 year model 170bhp. I've had it 10 years and it's done 38K faults have been headlamp flasher relay £80 and primary oxygen sensor that is a Denso electronic management (they changed from bosch so Volvo wanted £250 for a replacement (bosch about £25) I bought from the states £100. 
Apart from that I cannot racall a problem. I have since then test driven Audi A4, Bmw 3 series, Merc and none of them are a patch on it. every time I get back in I love it. Quiet efficient air con all the others were noisy or didn't work quite right. It's extremely comfortable, Ok not overly sporty but I can't see the point of riding in a skateboard style on some of these modern cars. The newer versions turning circle is nowhere near as tight as mine and mine will turn tighter than a lot of smaller cars. I don't know why as it's the same engine unit and presumably drive system. They always wear the nearside tyre edge more than any other tyre. I had a 740 previously too and yes it's bigger.
EDIT: Just got back from B&Q with 15 4x2 4.8 metre lengths on the roof. Suspension down a bit but I don't think any other car has roof bars that will take the strain. The V50 I can bend by pulling, no middle support. I've had half a roofs worth of tiles in it and 15 sheets of plasterboard on it (not at the same time) 
EDIT again have a look at this maybe there's some left. http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/547223/v ... t-?page=11 
Hmm looks like it was too popular http://www.drivethedeal.com/buy-a-new-c ... index.html
Alan


----------



## wizer (7 Mar 2010)

Volvos are popular amongst members here, I've noticed. I like their 4x4. But the estate is just too big (long) for someone who's used to driving a roller skate.


----------



## paul-c (7 Mar 2010)

i have the v70 2.0d (same engine as in the new mondeo )on a 09 plate and have found it to be very comfortable and relatively economical with enough power also.
however my dad has the v70 d5 much more power and also more economical. :lol: 
we have both had one problem though - tyres are very expensive and it took one of the big tyre people kwik fit / national tyres etc 4 days to get me a replacement tyre. :shock: 
great cars though.

ps the v50 is built on the focus c-max chassis
previously had a c-max 1.8 tdci - 55mpg average


----------



## thomvic (7 Mar 2010)

I used to be a loyal Volvo estate fan having had two 740's, two 940's and and a 960 all from new and kept for about 3 years each. They were great but the depreciation cost just kept getting more and more. I then had a Vauxhall Omega estate which was a disaster with time in the garage and depreciation. Subsequently had a Rover 75 estate, just before the collapse. That got me entitlement to attend the Rover agents Christmas Party. I was there more than some of the staff! That was followed by a VW Passat - excellent. Now retired and doing a lot less miles I have a Mercedes C180K estate just coming up to 5 years old - excellent - not a single repair (other that wearing parts) to date. Not as roomy as the Volvos though.
The Volvo you are looking at has had it's initial depreciation hit so is probably good value for money. Check the back seat width though. I don't think it will be wide enough if number three comes along!

Richard


----------



## Dibs-h (7 Mar 2010)

I like the Volvos - but have to stick with VAG cars. Have an A4 Avant - 2 kids, stuff and Wifey, no issues what so ever. Not to mention north of 700 per tank on runs.

That and having trade accounts for VAG means I pay about 1/2 what you'd pay for on service (and other) parts. She dries a Skoda - but I prefer the Audi's.

The new A6 estate - 3.2 quattro (S-line) would defintely have ones of those over the Volvo. But cars are an odd thing (bit like birds) to each their own. :wink:


----------



## Aled Dafis (7 Mar 2010)

Have you considered a people carrier? Before you switch off completely, I was completely anti people carriers before I actually drove one, but you'll get a hell of a lot of people carrier for £19K. 

The load space in my Zafira is acually bigger than a Mondeo Estate and so far has taken everything that we've thrown at it - 2 kids and wife etc. We're both over 6' and find that there's loads of room in the front andrear seats. The big bonus is that you can convert it to a 7 seater in minutes which has been handy to take people home from the pub etc. Mine is the 1.6 model so it's pretty damn slow, but other engines perform far better.

http://www.buyacar.co.uk list a brand new (registered as second user to avoid the VAT) Zafira 1.8SRi for just over £17K


----------



## cambournepete (7 Mar 2010)

I drive a Mazda 5 people carrier and it's a really good drive with plenty of room and reasonable economy.
If you want more room the Ford S-Max is a bit bigger and also a good drive.

When we bought the Mazda I really liked the feel of the Mazda 6 - it just feels right to me - so you might like to try that. SWMBO preferred the 5, so we got that.


----------



## hanser (8 Mar 2010)

Hi 

I've got an Audi A6 Avant -3.0 TDi auto. Great car for the 2 of us and the Westie. Not a huge family car or a load lugger! 

A bit off the wall from the Mondeo/Volvo estate options - how about a Saab 9.5 tdi Estate. I had one before the Audi. Huge loadd carrier, v comfortable and 40+ mpg, and pretty nippy for the size of car.


----------



## Dibs-h (8 Mar 2010)

hanser":2gawip6w said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got an Audi A6 Avant -3.0 TDi auto. Great car for the 2 of us and the Westie. Not a huge family car or a load lugger!



Eh? I've driven a few A6 estates and that scene out a film with Robert De Niro springs to mind, where as a mobster he's trying to be a used car salesmen and he's trying to sell a couple a car - opens the boot and says something along the lines of "look at that trunk - you could fit a few bodies in there!". Obviously no sale in that case. :wink:

I'd class an A6 estate as a massive load carrier.


----------



## Racers (8 Mar 2010)

Hi,

How about the Alfa 159 sportwagon crackinf looking car
http://www.carbodydesign.com/archive/20 ... n_2_lg.jpg
I have a 159 my self its a dam good car.

Pete


----------



## Dibs-h (8 Mar 2010)

Racers":fug25exx said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about the Alfa 159 sportwagon crackinf looking car
> http://www.carbodydesign.com/archive/20 ... n_2_lg.jpg
> ...



Alfa - nice looking cars, but ooh so poorly put together sometimes. I recall driving behind one a few yrs ago - the car was less than 2 yrs old and the rear exhaust looked like it was 20 yrs old and about to collapse. Mind you things may have changed in the last few yrs or so.


----------



## Racers (8 Mar 2010)

Hi,

Tell me about it! this one is so much better than our last one, it feel so solid and hasn't missed a beat.


Pete


----------



## johnf (8 Mar 2010)

I tested a v 70 last year and finished up buying a ford galaxy tdi more space and really economical no problem with kiddy seats or timber 
scotland and back one tank full 800 miles


----------



## RogerS (9 Mar 2010)

What about a Subaru Forester estate?


----------



## BradNaylor (9 Mar 2010)

A Volvo estate?

Welcome to middle age, Mark!

(homer)


----------



## TrimTheKing (9 Mar 2010)

BradNaylor":25hxjpb7 said:


> A Volvo estate?
> 
> Welcome to middle age, Mark!
> 
> (homer)


I know!  

I am browsing all the other suggestions now too to see whether any of them suit our needs.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, will let you know what I decide to go with.


----------



## Aled Dafis (9 Mar 2010)

Mark

I'm seriously considering a Hyundai Santa-Fe (7 seat version) at the moment to replace the Mondeo (should be good to tow the caravan). One of my work colleagues (sp??) has one and he's very impressed with it, his is a couple of years old but tells me that the new version is even better.

You can pick up a new Santa-fe for about £21K, so a fairly new second hand model should be under the £19K you're looking to spend.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Gordon T (9 Mar 2010)

Hello all, 
I had a 240dl estate, it was rubbish I had it for 12 months

Then got a 240 GL, it was ace we had it for 13 tes 13 years, wish I still had it.

Then got the XC70 cross country, had that 4 years so far, boot space not as big as the 240, but it still manages trips to and from the wood yards, with all the seats down, it is a workhorse.

VOLVO FOREVER

GT


----------



## dickm (9 Mar 2010)

BradNaylor":2faf3e6l said:


> A Volvo estate?
> 
> Welcome to middle age, Mark!
> 
> (homer)



Nah, that's not what happens in my experience. When you are really middle aged (or well past it in my case) you abandon the Volvo estate for a Golf. Anyway, they stopped making PROPER Volvos after the 740


----------



## DaveL (9 Mar 2010)

I had a V40, one of the best things is the way the front seat folded. Slide it back, release a couple of levers on the back and fold forward, slide seat forward, under the glove box. This gives the longest load space for stacking boards in.  
I also had a Cmax, while the rear seats look very flexible with the fold, flip and remove options. I found them a problem as I could not get big stuff in with the seats in place, I tried to plan leaving the seats at home if I was going to pick stuff up.


----------



## big soft moose (9 Mar 2010)

DaveL":3k854jsg said:


> I had a V40, one of the best things is the way the front seat folded. Slide it back, release a couple of levers on the back and fold forward, slide seat forward, under the glove box. This gives the longest load space for stacking boards in.
> I also had a Cmax, while the rear seats look very flexible with the fold, flip and remove options. I found them a problem as I could not get big stuff in with the seats in place, I tried to plan leaving the seats at home if I was going to pick stuff up.



yeah the only problem with my focus is because i'm quite a tall chap the seat wont go flat behind the drivers seat - however its a spilt back seat and ther 2/3 is on the otherside and does go flat so its not that big a problem

(though to be honest i dont often drop the seats because i'm normally carrying the dog, and i have access to the work navara pick up -shortly being swapped for a ford ranger - for trips to the timber yard etc )


----------



## matt (9 Mar 2010)

My all time favourite family wagon is the Previa. Almost bought one about a week ago but couldn't really justify it... Ticks all the boxes for practicality (except, maybe, parking - but then it's no bigger than a family car).

The other one that is very high on the list is the Mazda 6. Reliable and the estate looks good too. The only thing I don't like is that it's one of those cars that is so pretty is almost demands to be kept clean. I don't clean cars.


----------



## cambournepete (9 Mar 2010)

RogerS":3n4g81mg said:


> What about a Subaru Forester estate?


You ever tried one Roger?
I was amazed when I sat in one that the wheel is offset a long way to the left of the driving seat - it felt like an awful driving position.


----------



## Dibs-h (10 Mar 2010)

cambournepete":aeq9gyhq said:


> RogerS":aeq9gyhq said:
> 
> 
> > What about a Subaru Forester estate?
> ...



Sounds almost as if the passenger could reach over and share the driving? :lol:


----------



## billybuntus (11 Mar 2010)

I've got a 55 plate vectra estate (1.9cdti 120bhp version)

Been good up till now, paid 6k with 65k on it, just replaced a wheel bearing on it (250 inc hub).

Massive loadspace (rear seats fold away very quickly without any hassle and 2m length of space up to the drivers rear seats.

I can fit 3m long timbers up to the windscreen if I'm in need.

Not a badge snobs dream but a comfortable car, I went for the SRI version so the suspension is probably too hard and low for most.


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Apr 2010)

After mulling this around, then finally falling out with the Volvo dealership over them not even bothering to call me back when they had promised to we finally went to have a look around the local VW garage.

The missus bought her Tourag from them 18 months ago so they sent her an invite to a very special 'secret' sale where the manager had a special book containing the prices they would sell each vehicle for.

After about an hours worth of chewing the fat with the salesman (who is the only car salesman I have ever spoken with who I didn't immediately detest!), I test drove the new Tiguan and a Passat Estate.

Hated the Tiguan but really liked the Passat. It was the Highline model and had a bit of poke at 160bhp, nice leather interior and some toys. Decent MPG too.

Sat down with him and discussed numbers, even though I had no intention of spanking £20k on a car we thought we would play along for a little while. He went to the manager and came back with a price of £20,500, which was £3k off list.

I said no and he did all the usual of asking me what that number would have to be to get a handshake from me there and then. I told him it would have to be nearer to £17k, at which he laughed and said I had no chance, I was already getting the best discount of the day :roll: 

I said that was fine and we were off to do some shopping. He asked me about what extras I would want so I said integrated BlueTooth car kit, parking sensors and a couple of other bits, which he said if he could get those would I shake his hand. I told him it would be a starting point :lol: 

Long story of to-ing and fro-ing and we decided to not bother so he asked us to wait a minute while the manager gave us an 'exit interview' to make sure we were happy with the service.

He came back 5 mins later saying I was the hardest customer he had ever had (I wasn't even negotiating, I just didn't want to pay the money) and if I shook his hand there and then he would do me the car for the wholesale price (ie what he buys in at, I knew what this was as I checked it out on the iPhone while waiting for him ), pay my road tax, give me the GAP insurance, throw in parking sensors and BlueTooth, on a 10 plate.

He said he was two cars away from his quota to get 10% off his bulk buy for the next quarter and needed the registrations so it was an offer for that afternoon only. B0ll0cks probably but that is how they work so you never know.

At this point me and the missus were looking at each other and asked for a few minutes to think. We totted it all up and worked out we would get a package totalling £25,900 for £18,950, and that effectively is what the car is worth at 3 years old so we would have knocked off the depreciation before even paying for it, so I bit his hand off 

Wasn't planning on spending that but it was such a good deal that I convinced myself, and I must say it is a very nice motor indeed. Here's what it looks like, this isn't my exact one but same color, style etc.


----------



## wizer (13 Apr 2010)

Tough time Mark :roll: :wink:


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Apr 2010)

wizer":33uugqag said:


> Tough time Mark :roll: :wink:


Haha. The missus paid cash for it, I've now got to pay her back. I'm in hock up to my eyeballs matey...

I was due a new toy, my old one I have had for over 10 years and is past its best. Still runs fine apart from it needs a new throttle sensor as it kangaroo's every now and then. I bought one but haven't been bothered fitting it yet.

Rover 25, W reg going for £300 if anyone interested.


----------



## lurker (13 Apr 2010)

good one Mark

I hate all this pratting about when you want to buy something.
there is a price & then another price - why isn't anyone honest?

The SWMBO had seen a bit of furniture on John Lewis internet at £850
another dealer in our town had exacly the same so we thought we would help the local man & save the effort of traveling to JL to view.

We went in & got all the usual sales stuff: 
so how much? "Thats £1050 & £145 delivery madam" 
So she says well JL are selling same thing for £850 plus free delivery. 
The bloke immediately said he could match that.

I told him to shove it & had he offered a sensible price at first he would have had the sale. 

If he was making a reasonable profit on the £850 then he must have been trying to con us out of £295


----------



## wizer (13 Apr 2010)

My missus hates it when I don't haggle. Mainly because she doesn't have the balls to do it. I have to be in the right mood.  I've haggled on all the cars we've had tho and always come away feeling chufty. Whether we could have got a better deal is another matter. But I'd never pay top banana on any large purchase.


----------



## TrimTheKing (13 Apr 2010)

wizer":3q7jq7tf said:


> I have to be in the right mood.


Me too. Sometimes I'm in there like a dog with a bone and other times I just don't have it in me and I either pay the money or walk away. Same as you though, after seeing my brother in law haggle his way to money off almost everything he buys I will never pay full whack again, well, unless I really want it and they're not budging


----------



## Harbo (13 Apr 2010)

Last summer when my 7 year old car was in for a service and MOT, just out of interest, I enquired about its value - "depends on what you intend to buy sir".
I gave him a list of wants - "we have the very thing you want in our showroom sir".
Sat in it, fell in love with it, haggled a bit and picked it up 3 days later!

Perhaps I'm too easy?  

Rod


----------



## Dibs-h (13 Apr 2010)

TrimTheKing":3ez5drcs said:


> ...after seeing my brother in law haggle his way to money off almost everything he buys I will never pay full whack again, well, unless I really want it and they're not budging



Admittedly I'll try it on everywhere apart from Tesco, etc. and the Petrol stations. :lol:

You don't ask - you don't get - that's my motto when it comes to purchases.


----------



## cambournepete (14 Apr 2010)

TrimTheKing":aslf8xet said:


> who is the only car salesman I have ever spoken with who I didn't immediately detest!


We've found one of them and bought our last 3 cars from him.


----------



## matt (14 Apr 2010)

Haggle just before closing time


----------



## BradNaylor (14 Apr 2010)

TrimTheKing":1h7c2dbx said:


> The missus paid cash for it



I love it how you slip little snippets in like this like it's the most normal thing in the world.

My missus doesn't even pay the bloody milkman! She always manages to engineer a late shift for herself on a Friday evening when he calls for his money.

I'm sick of hiding behind the sofa pretending there's no-one in!


----------



## TrimTheKing (14 Apr 2010)

BradNaylor":uhe357l8 said:


> TrimTheKing":uhe357l8 said:
> 
> 
> > The missus paid cash for it
> ...


Not _slipped_ in, not intentionally anyway, and i wasn;t aware I did it regularly. 

It's simple, she was asked to take on a role in her company after they were bought out and she didn't like the new owners, and was pregnant and planning to have 2 kids in 3 years so convinced them it wasn't in their best interests to keep her. They didn't need to know she didn't want to stay anyway.

She got paid off and walked away with 2 years salary, so the only difference between us and anyone else is that the cash lump is there in the bank. That 2 years cash still has to last 3 years as she's not planning to go back to work for at least another 2 years, so it really isn't any different to anybody else who gets a severance package, and I know a few people in the same boat...


----------



## BradNaylor (15 Apr 2010)

Hey Mark,

You've told me the story yourself - I was only trying to have a bit of fun with you!  

It's obvously a bit of a raw nerve though, which I shall avoid in future. I imagine you get sick of people thinking 'It's alright for the Trims - they're bloody loaded!'









Can you lend me a tenner?


:lol:


----------



## TrimTheKing (15 Apr 2010)

BradNaylor":34xvxgaf said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> You've told me the story yourself - I was only trying to have a bit of fun with you!
> 
> ...


No worries mate, bad day yesterday, just caught me in a girly moment 

Of course I can lend you a tenner, I've seen some great day rates advertised, you can pay me back £20grand in a week!


----------



## big soft moose (15 Apr 2010)

TrimTheKing":opfdl2xw said:


> BradNaylor":opfdl2xw said:
> 
> 
> > TrimTheKing":opfdl2xw said:
> ...



as cover stories go its not a bad one - but you're busted as we know it was you who won the 36 million on the eurolottery but ellected to remain anonymous :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (15 Apr 2010)

TrimTheKing":165yp9at said:


> Of course I can lend you a tenner, I've seen some great day rates advertised, you can pay me back £20grand in a week!



course on the other hand if he's lending money at 108000%apr its not suprising he can pay cash for a new motor


----------



## Ironballs (15 Apr 2010)

It's a bit late now, but if you're purchasing a diesel then avoid one with a dual mass flywheel like the plague. They tend to come apart from about 30K onwards and the manufacturers aren't interested in claims, even though it's a common fault and they're all now abandoning DMFs and are trying to cure the vibration problems via fancy electronics that limit torque in the first 2 gears


----------



## lurker (15 Apr 2010)

TrimTheKing":359n29ox said:


> BradNaylor":359n29ox said:
> 
> 
> > TrimTheKing":359n29ox said:
> ...



I spotted that too, but the explaination has left me disappointed - here was me thinking you were married to a millionairess :roll:


----------



## TrimTheKing (15 Apr 2010)

lurker":3kjiujnw said:


> I spotted that too, but the explaination has left me disappointed - here was me thinking you were married to a millionairess :roll:


I wish...

She buys a lottery ticket though so someday maybe...


----------

